# Stick this in your riparium and feed it! (blue gularis video)



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I made a video of my Blue Gularis jumping at me. Youtube and other online hosts won't allow the music content or they compress it down to squat, so here's the big fat 14mb WMV...

Click here for video

.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> I made a video of my Blue Gularis jumping at me. Youtube and other online hosts won't allow the music content or they compress it down to squat, so here's the big fat 14mb WMV...
> 
> Click here for video
> .


Hey I just ran into this. That does look like a cool fish, but hte link won't work for me. Do you ahve any pictures of this fish, and where did you get him?


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

My host was either down or maybe it was taking too long for the download window to pop up, sometimes that happens. But it's working for me now.

Here's a thread I started a while ago with some progression shots. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/86526-blue-gularis-king-killifish-jumping-video.html

Hard to see progression in pics, but this is the fastest growing fish I've ever had. I got the pair from '90125' on aquabid... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwkillifish&1250019617


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The video still wouldn't work me--I'll try again later--but the pictures are splendid.

Killies are one of those things, like wine and cigars, that I have consciously avoided because I can imagine catching a serious connoisseur's bug. I finally succumbed to my first orchid purchase a couple of years ago and now they are everywhere.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Heh, my LFS owner told me at a party not too long ago, that I'm a true fish geek now, that once you start keeping killis it's all over for you.:biggrin: I don't know though, I don't think I'm the type to focus much on breeding them, too many other things I want to do.

Sorry about the vid, that is the only place I have to store it where it's worth watching. Are you on a high speed connection? There is this upload on youtube, but it's low quality, and the work I did matching sequences with the song is wasted since they filter copyrighted material now


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Just for giggles, try this link, http://www.box.net/shared/gxig66m2mu


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I got the video in the first post to work for me. I never had any jump out of the water at me, but my killis were fairly aggressive toward me whenever I stuck my hand in the tank for cleaning. The males would nip at my hand and arm, but the females liked to try and pull the hairs out of my arm. It always felt like a bite and my reaction was to pull my arm out as fast as possible with water spraying all over the wall. Eventually I got used to it and quit making a mess while cleaning the tank.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

LoL! It really does kind of hurt sometimes. I was thinking that the other day after I could still feel the spot he bit, five minutes after leaving the room. What really spooks me is when I'm trying to feed the female through the kritter keeper with forceps, then the male comes flying out of the plant tangles to hit my arm and splashes back in. 

God forbid I put my face too close to inspect something, I'll wind up with a nose full of Killi. One time during feeding, he flipped up into the gap between the lid and the tank rim, snaked around alittle then rolled up over the lip and back into the tank. This is exactly why I plan on turning this tank into a riparium, it's kept 2 to 3 inches low now and it's still risky business. Not sure how good of a jumper he'll still be when he reaches 5-7".


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Seven inches!? They grow that big? He will be quite a fish when he attains that size.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to it  Their finnage becomes amazing at that size. I originally picked this fish to group some males in a 110gl, but I've read they are too hostile towards each other, and I believe it now, so he'll stay solo for good. If he gets too big for a half filled 29gl, I'll have to deal with that, but I think a solitary 5-7" fish will be fine as long as the biofilter can keep up with feeding habits.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

That Killi can jump! He's really pretty!


----------

